# Snooring Deal breaker! scared scared scareeeed!



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Can snoring be a deal breaker?

Are women affected by snooring to the point of thinking ending a relationship?

Do you loose attraction from your husband/boyfriend by him snooring?

How much do women are afftected by snooring?


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Since i am the one with sinus issues... I find a way to sleep past it.... There are a LOT of things to be done before snooring becomes a deal breaker (at least I hope so.... allergy season comes and I just get scarry!!)


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

If feel your pain!! My boyfriends soring used to be so bad that I would move to a different room during the night but I could still hear him!

Have you tried getting to the root of the snoring?

My bf got tonsilitus (very seriously) every year. When he finally went to a doc to talk about having them out we discovered that they were in fact permanently swollen to at least double their natural size. This was the cause of the snoring!!!! As soon as they were out the snoring stopped  now he only snores rarely and it is much quieter (if I turn him on his sdie he usually stops)

Have you looked into anything like this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

I do not think it can be a deal breaker, but is annoying for women, they can live with it over time. Try to balance who sleeps first. Hangout to bed together the one who is snoring should disturb/ distruct with reading a book or something for not falling asleep till the other one fall asleep in some days. It will be hard to wait everyday I guess


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If that's a deal breaker, must not have been much of a deal. He can get professional help or sleep in another room. She can wear earplugs. Divorce?? Over snoring? No way.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

If its truly THAT bad, you could talk to your doctor about having a sleep study done.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice Guy is on the right track.

A couple of years ago my wife came home with a girlfriend and was scared to go upstairs because they thought a bear was in the house. Sounded funny to me but she was dead serious.

So I got a sleep study done and I have severe sleep apnea. When I sleep with my CPAP machine the snoring is pretty much elimiated, although she still has to contend with the air sound of the machine.

Shouldn't be a deal breaker at all.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I managed (?) to cure the majority of snoring issues by losing weight. The advice to talk to a doctor is a great start, IMHO.

But yes, I can see how snoring could be a deal breaker. Especially if you can't get away to get a good night's sleep somehow (separate bedrooms, etc). Of course, creative solutions can solve a lot of problems. Some couples I've heard of actually maintain separate residences that are close together, so they have their own living spaces. It all depends on how much you want the relationship to work and the dynamics of the couple involved.

C


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

That kind of snoring can be a sign of sleep apnea. Untreated, it can shortern your lifespan, cause hypertentsion, heart disease, and possibly diabetes. 

Does the snorer wake up as tired as when he went to sleep? Seem sleepy all day? Wake up with a headache? Wake up with tingling toes or fingers? Get startled awake by feelings of drowning or suffocation? Sleep apnea can cause all of this.

Losing weight helps, but I've known skinny guys who snore up a storm.

Talk to your doctor and ask for a referral to a sleep specialist. The sleep study itself is a royal pain in the butt (you have all this telemtry gear literally glued to your head and then they tell you to sleep normally. Yeah, right!). But if apnea is the cause, a CPAP machine can work miracles!

Modern CPAP machines are nearly silent in their operation. If the little bit of air noise (no louder than a very quiet fan) is a problem, I guess you could still do separate rooms. Get together in one bed for sex, but otherwise sleep separately. Depending on how much background noise is in your neighborhood or house at night, you might not notice.


----------

